

OmniTweet - An experimental minimalist Twitter Client for Google Chrome - abraham
http://github.com/abraham/omnitweet

======
mikektung
you can essentially do this (post a twitter message from the address bar) in
Chrome or Firefox without installing anything if you just configure a custom
search engine with the path <http://twitter.com/home?status=%s>

1\. In Chrome, go to Options > Default Search engine > Manage > Add

2\. Give it a name/keyword e.g. "tweet" and URL
<http://twitter.com/home?status=%s>. Hit OK.

3\. Now from the address bar, you can type: tweet [msg]

4\. Forwards you to twitter. Although you still have to click a button on
twitter, you could easily write your own serverside twitter API client that
could post your tweet without the click.

~~~
abraham
Yes you can. It would not however poll for new mentions, and direct messages
wich OmniTweet does.

Plus you have to wait for twitter.com to load which takes longer and longer.

------
abraham
OmniTweet is my current guilty pleasure project.

~~~
pjscott
It looks like a perfect example of minimalist usability, and definitely not
something you should feel guilty about. Aside from the rough edges, of course,
like the fact that it's hard to install until Chrome makes some more progress
on their extension API.

~~~
abraham
Thank you. :) It is mostly just a guilty pleasure project for when I don't
want to do contract work.

Yes. The install process is horrendous. Starting Chrome with a terminal
command gets irritating to say the least. Hopefully Google will roll some of
the APIs into beta soon.

~~~
aboodman
Thanks for testing out the omnibox API when it is still so difficult to use.
We start out new APIs in experimental to get a feel for how they work before
becoming stuck with them forever.

~~~
abraham
No problem :) I've had fun working with it.

Is the Chromium Extension Group the best place for me to provide feedback on
the omnibox API?

~~~
aboodman
The group is a good place. We read tweets and blog posts too, so that will
eventually make its way back.

------
ams6110
I don't suppose the Omni folks might complain about the name?

<http://www.omnigroup.com/>

~~~
abraham
Could be if OmniTweet ever gets popular enough.

For the record it is named after the Chrome feature omnibox not Omni Group:
[http://code.google.com/chrome/extensions/dev/experimental.om...](http://code.google.com/chrome/extensions/dev/experimental.omnibox.html)

Edit: I have also never been particularly happy with the name so will probably
change it regardless.

~~~
wmf
I was thinking TweetBox but that name is taken several times over.

~~~
abraham
Maybe TheRealTweetBox? Hehe. I have a couple of ideas for new names rolling
around my head.

